# Can anyone help me with my thyroid issues?



## the3walcks (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello,
After 6 months of my Ths levels going up and down and my hair falling out my pcp finaly sent me to and endocrinologist. I got the blood work done and She said that I had hypothyroidism and needed to be put on meds to steady it. She started me out on levothyroxine .50 mcg . She also found out that I was insulin resistant and started me on a diabetic med called metformin. She said that was tied into the hypothyroidism. I started the levothyroxine and felt great. I had tons of energy, I felt like I took speed. Then after about a week it all disappeared and I felt like crap again and my hair was still falling out. My hair was coming out at this point to where when I was in the shower it would be stuck all over my legs and i had to clear the tub 2 times. I gave the levo a couple of months to see if it would come back and at my 2 month appoinment the endo said that the levothyroxine needed highered so she put me on .75 mcg. Same thing felt good at first, great then boom, gone felt crappy again and hair still coming out. I try it for 2 months and see her again and tell her It worked then disapeared again and hair is bad. Asked her about combo drugs because of the reseach I did a lot of people said that was the key. She said she wanted me to try synthroid first because levo is a generic and the brand name is better. She put me on the synthroid .75 mcg and told me to try it for 3 months. Same story as usual, felt good then it was gone and my hair was just coming out like crazy. My hair was always so thick and at this point my hair was down to my butt and with losing so much hair it looked hideous. I knew I had to cut it all off because it was just to thin to be so long. I decided after talking to the stylist that going pretty short with layers would be best so that day I donated 15 inches of what hair i had left to the locks of love program. The 3 months comes up and i get the blood work and it came back as. THS 1.8 free t4 0.99 free t3 2.9 
she say that my thyroid is fine but yet I am still so tierd and feel horrible all the time. I feel no differnt then when I wasnt taking any meds. Why did it make me feel so good then disappear? I ask again about the combo meds to see if that helps and now she tells me she don't give out combo meds. She has always told me that my hair loss was from my thyroid now today she says it is from me taking birth control pills. Why the change all the sudden? 
Is there anyone else that is feeling like this and having so much trouble. I have a 7 year old son to keep up with that I home school him and it is so hard. I have a bad back to begin with that needs operated on but they wont do it because I am to young so I hurt enough from that let alone not having any energy. I got an appointment with another endo doctor that prescribes combo drugs so I will see what she says but does anyone else have any info that might help me if you have been through this? Please let me know what you think and Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

the3walcks said:


> Hello,
> After 6 months of my Ths levels going up and down and my hair falling out my pcp finaly sent me to and endocrinologist. I got the blood work done and She said that I had hypothyroidism and needed to be put on meds to steady it. She started me out on levothyroxine .50 mcg . She also found out that I was insulin resistant and started me on a diabetic med called metformin. She said that was tied into the hypothyroidism. I started the levothyroxine and felt great. I had tons of energy, I felt like I took speed. Then after about a week it all disappeared and I felt like crap again and my hair was still falling out. My hair was coming out at this point to where when I was in the shower it would be stuck all over my legs and i had to clear the tub 2 times. I gave the levo a couple of months to see if it would come back and at my 2 month appoinment the endo said that the levothyroxine needed highered so she put me on .75 mcg. Same thing felt good at first, great then boom, gone felt crappy again and hair still coming out. I try it for 2 months and see her again and tell her It worked then disapeared again and hair is bad. Asked her about combo drugs because of the reseach I did a lot of people said that was the key. She said she wanted me to try synthroid first because levo is a generic and the brand name is better. She put me on the synthroid .75 mcg and told me to try it for 3 months. Same story as usual, felt good then it was gone and my hair was just coming out like crazy. My hair was always so thick and at this point my hair was down to my butt and with losing so much hair it looked hideous. I knew I had to cut it all off because it was just to thin to be so long. I decided after talking to the stylist that going pretty short with layers would be best so that day I donated 15 inches of what hair i had left to the locks of love program. The 3 months comes up and i get the blood work and it came back as. THS 1.8 free t4 0.99 free t3 2.9
> she say that my thyroid is fine but yet I am still so tierd and feel horrible all the time. I feel no differnt then when I wasnt taking any meds. Why did it make me feel so good then disappear? I ask again about the combo meds to see if that helps and now she tells me she don't give out combo meds. She has always told me that my hair loss was from my thyroid now today she says it is from me taking birth control pills. Why the change all the sudden?
> Is there anyone else that is feeling like this and having so much trouble. I have a 7 year old son to keep up with that I home school him and it is so hard. I have a bad back to begin with that needs operated on but they wont do it because I am to young so I hurt enough from that let alone not having any energy. I got an appointment with another endo doctor that prescribes combo drugs so I will see what she says but does anyone else have any info that might help me if you have been through this? Please let me know what you think and Thanks ahead of time.


Hi there. You have some challenges but perhaps we can help.

First and foremost, could you please include the lab ranges with your test results as different labs use different ranges, sadly.

I will be very interested to see the results and the ranges because that might give a clue.

However, I have a funny feeling that your ferritin is very very low. Have you ever had a ferritin test?? The ferritin is the protein that binds the iron for cellular uptake and it should be between 50 to 100 and the closer to 100, the better. Low ferritin can account for some of the symptoms you describe.

Here is some information on that............

http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Also, when titrating thyroxine meds upward with the goal in mind to get the patient to the euthyroid state (feeling good), it is not unusual to feel a big bang and then a let down for insidiously, as you feel better, you do more thus requiring another titration based on labs. You should be labing every 8 weeks at least.

There is no reason why your doctor cannot titrate your thyroxine to accomodate your birth control. The only exception would be if you are estrogen dominant. That could impede the efficacy of your thyroxine replacement and by the way, so can low ferritin.

Andros


----------



## the3walcks (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello and thank you for your answers. I am getting a copy of my lab work this week so when I do I will put it on here. My doctor has only been having me get my blood work done every 4 months. Another thing that worried me was she had started me on a cholesterol med. simvastatin 20mg and I did not know you were supose to have your liver checked regularly and I had been on the med for 7 months and never had my liver checked. I was to get blood at 4 months as usual but then she called to reschedual because she was going out of the country so that was like a 2 month wait then when she came back she reschedualed again because she had to fill in for another doctor so she just sent me a script to get the blood work done finally. I didnt know that the cholesterol med could be hurting my liver until my mom asked. also I never had a ferritin test. I take the birth control seasonique and they contain levonorgestrel 0.15mg / ethinyl estradiol 0.03 mg.
I do take them continuosly. My ob/gny said that there is no need to have a period unless you want a kid so I could take them continuosly with out any effect. I have not had a problem for the 7 years I have been doing that. My thyroid issues only started about 2 years ago. My endo was saying something to that I might have polycystic ovarian syndrom. I have never had a problem with my yearly test and they check for cyst so i dont know what my endo doctor is doing. Alls I know is that I only feel a little differnt but I am still very tired and achey. Well if any one else has had this happen to them please let me know and I will put my blood work on here as soon as I get it. Thanks again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

the3walcks said:


> Hello and thank you for your answers. I am getting a copy of my lab work this week so when I do I will put it on here. My doctor has only been having me get my blood work done every 4 months. Another thing that worried me was she had started me on a cholesterol med. simvastatin 20mg and I did not know you were supose to have your liver checked regularly and I had been on the med for 7 months and never had my liver checked. I was to get blood at 4 months as usual but then she called to reschedual because she was going out of the country so that was like a 2 month wait then when she came back she reschedualed again because she had to fill in for another doctor so she just sent me a script to get the blood work done finally. I didnt know that the cholesterol med could be hurting my liver until my mom asked. also I never had a ferritin test. I take the birth control seasonique and they contain levonorgestrel 0.15mg / ethinyl estradiol 0.03 mg.
> I do take them continuosly. My ob/gny said that there is no need to have a period unless you want a kid so I could take them continuosly with out any effect. I have not had a problem for the 7 years I have been doing that. My thyroid issues only started about 2 years ago. My endo was saying something to that I might have polycystic ovarian syndrom. I have never had a problem with my yearly test and they check for cyst so i dont know what my endo doctor is doing. Alls I know is that I only feel a little differnt but I am still very tired and achey. Well if any one else has had this happen to them please let me know and I will put my blood work on here as soon as I get it. Thanks again.


To be honest w/ you, the achey could be coming from the Simvastatin. Statins have been known to have very bad adverse effects on the tendons to the point where many have experienced torn tendons, especially the Achille's.

Here is a list of meds that cause tendon pain and rupture. You will find statins among them.

http://www.citizen.org/publications/release.cfm?ID=7453

And your mom is right about your liver as well. Thank goodness for moms.

I would like urge you to request a ferritin test.

And, consider if you will another approach to the cholesterol. One thing about that cholesterol is if your thyroid labs (TSH, FT3 and FT4) are not in the right place for you, it will effect your cholesterol numbers as well as glucose and other labs.

I and others will be anxious to see your lab report results and ranges when you can post them here.

Andros


----------



## crisswell (Sep 11, 2009)

Have you had your blood tested for the presence of ANA? I have lupus and hair loss is a symptom of Lupus. Lupus has basically the same symptoms of hypothyroidism. You many want to make an appointment with a rheumatologist.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

crisswell said:


> Have you had your blood tested for the presence of ANA? I have lupus and hair loss is a symptom of Lupus. Lupus has basically the same symptoms of hypothyroidism. You many want to make an appointment with a rheumatologist.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!


Hi Criswell.............that is a very very good suggestion. One which I overlooked. That is why "It takes a village!"


----------

